
For first time, House will vote on bill to legalize marijuana on federal level - Reedx
https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/national/for-first-time-house-will-vote-on-bill-that-would-legalize-marijuana-on-federal-level
======
rvz
Good.

After this bill passes, stick that in your pipe and have a smoke without fear.

~~~
dbbk
Well unless it gives you paranoia

~~~
loa_in_
Time to uncondition palvovian response of fear of persecution paired with a
smoke

------
LatteLazy
It would be nice if the bill also pardoned nonviolent marijuana offense
prisoners...

~~~
walto2
From the article: "The MORE Act would actually erase past convictions for
marijuana offenses..."

------
fithisux
My first thought was on "House music will vote", and it made sense.

------
nashashmi
Marijuana was illegalized in part to racism and ignorance of those who
consumed it. However, today, that prevents a large number of people from being
able to access it. And that is a very good thing. The smell of the drug is
abhorrent. And it hurts lots of minds.

I know the liberals are trying to free incarcerated blacks in prison due to
drugs, but this is nowhere near a good solution nor does it create the same
elements of jusitce the rul intended.

~~~
echlebek
We're doing pretty well with legalization up here in Canada, so, counterpoint,
it actually is a good solution.

~~~
Reedx
And a bunch of states in the US.

Cannabis is less harmful than alcohol and has some genuine medicinal use. It
doesn't make sense for it to be illegal, never should have been, and is
extremely counterproductive for a host of reasons.

It's only a matter of time until full legalization and they should just get it
done already.

